# Fort Collins Colorado Sub-Contract Work



## ESEnterprises (Oct 16, 2008)

I will be wrapping up my concrete business here in Iowa and moving to Fort Collins Colorado some time in November with my wife (she already has a job). I am looking for work as a subcontractor as it will probably be to late for me to secure my own accounts. I have run three plow trucks since 2003, I have not decided if they are all coming or if they will be sold here with my contracts.

I will be in Fort Collins on September 25th and 26th and would be very interested in talking about potential work.

I can be reached at 563-210-4031 anytime.

When does the snow season typically get going out there?

Thanks,
Eric Swab


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

expect snow around halloween...and the season going on till late April.


----------



## ESEnterprises (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info, do you have any names of the bigger companies that use subcontractors? I am going to call the companies listed on the Internet (dexknows, yellowbook, etc.) to hopefully make some contacts.

Eric


----------

